# My shrimp tank



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Just an update of my shrimp tank to date. They came from my 30cm cube(have other plans for it now) almost two months ago.

Sorry for the bad quality pics, they were just taken on my phone. I can actually see the baby shrimpies put up some size now, my S CBS is berried again when I checked the tank a day ago, now shes nowhere to be found lol.

I know... I know, the tank needs some major trimming lol. Along with the pics is my favourite plant java fern! Oh and the tank has no dosage of anything, just low tech. Anyway, here they are.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

for a low tech tank, that is one sexy java fern *.*. is it narrow leaf or the normal broad leaf one?


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

iBetta said:


> for a low tech tank, that is one sexy java fern *.*. is it narrow leaf or the normal broad leaf one?


It's the regular fern. This fern will be going to my 30cm cube soon as the main centre piece with some rocks lol.


----------

